# Πρωινό σεμινάριο SDL Trados 2007 SP2 στη meta|φραση (από 19 Φεβρουαρίου 2009)



## diceman (Dec 1, 2008)

Έναρξη:*19/02/09*
Διάρκεια: *21 ώρες*
Μαθήματα: *Τρίτη και Πέμπτη, 10 π.μ. - 1 μ.μ. *
Εισηγητής: *Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης*

*Σκοπός του σεμιναρίου είναι η εκπαίδευση των συμμετεχόντων στη χρήση του SDL Trados Professional, της κορυφαίας μεταφραστικής μνήμης στον κόσμο.*

Οι μεταφραστικές μνήμες είναι εφαρμογές που υποβοηθούν το μεταφραστή στο έργο του, παρέχοντάς του τη δυνατότητα να αποθηκεύει μεταφρασμένα κείμενα σε ειδικές βάσεις δεδομένων, ώστε να μπορεί αυτόματα να ανακαλεί τμήματά τους για να τα χρησιμοποιήσει ξανά. Επίσης, του δίνουν τη δυνατότητα να φτιάχνει πολύγλωσσα ορολογικά γλωσσάρια και να μεταφράζει πολλούς διαφορετικούς τύπους αρχείων (αρχεία Word, Excel, PowerPoint, ιστοσελίδες, αρχεία σελιδοποιητικών προγραμμάτων κ.ά.) σε περιβάλλον επεξεργαστή κειμένου.

Ιδανικές για τη μετάφραση οικονομικών, νομικών και κοινοτικών εγγράφων, τεχνικών εγχειριδίων και πολλών άλλων τύπων κειμένων σε οποιοδήποτε γλωσσικό συνδυασμό, οι εφαρμογές αυτές χρησιμοποιούνται από τα μεγαλύτερα μεταφραστικά γραφεία στον κόσμο και από χιλιάδες ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες, γιατί εγγυώνται ταχύτερη εργασία, μεγαλύτερη παραγωγικότητα και υψηλότερη ποιότητα μετάφρασης.

Το σεμινάριο απευθύνεται σε ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές, σε όσους επιθυμούν να αποκτήσουν τα απαραίτητα εφόδια για να συνεργαστούν με μεταφραστικά γραφεία καθώς και σε λεξικογράφους, μεταφραστές και γλωσσολόγους που επιθυμούν να εξειδικευθούν σε θέματα διαχείρισης ορολογίας.

*Δομή*:
Τα μαθήματα διαρκούν 21 ώρες και προσφέρονται σε σεμινάριο τρεισήμισι εβδομάδων με δύο 3ωρα μαθήματα την εβδομάδα. Για μεταφραστικές εταιρείες ή για ομάδες μεταφραστών, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα δημιουργίας ενός σεμιναρίου που θα εξυπηρετεί ειδικά τις ανάγκες των συμμετεχόντων.

*Καλύπτονται τα εξής*:


 εισαγωγή στη θεωρία των μεταφραστικών μνημών
 χρήση του περιβάλλοντος SDL Synergy
 δημιουργία και χρήση μεταφραστικής μνήμης
 δημιουργία ηλεκτρονικών γλωσσαρίων, λεξικών και εγκυκλοπαιδειών
 παραλληλοποίηση κειμένων
 διαχείριση βάσεων δεδομένων
 διαχείριση μεγάλου φάσματος τύπων αρχείων
 τεχνικές και "κόλπα" για αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας και επίλυση κοινών προβλημάτων

Οι συμμετέχοντες εκπαιδεύονται στη χρήση των προγραμμάτων SDL Synergy, SDL Trados Workbench, SDL Win Align, SDL MultiTerm, SDL MultiTerm Convert και SDL TagEditor, και λαμβάνουν cd με δοκιμαστικές εκδόσεις όλων των προγραμμάτων και εγχειρίδια χρήσης. Επίσης, οι σπουδαστές του μονοετούς προγράμματος της σχολής μας αποκτούν τη δυνατότητα αγοράς των προγραμμάτων αυτών σε ιδιαίτερα προνομιακή τιμή (η έκπτωση ανέρχεται περίπου στο 50% επί της λιανικής τιμής).

*Προϋποθέσεις εγγραφής*:
Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι πρέπει να έχουν βασικές γνώσεις διαχείρισης αρχείων και επεξεργασίας κειμένου.


----------

